# Confused about thermometer placement & room temperature



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello everyone I am still asking questions lol I know. Here's my next one I'm confused about my digital thermometer placement I bought a rzilla digital thermometer it's the small yellow one with the suction cup on the back? My praticular cage was just not wanting to stick to the thermometer so I had to end up putting it directly above the cage on the wall would that have anything to do with the temperature of the cage and the room temperature? I don't want to make any promises but I've been talking to a breeder so if all goes well I will be bringing a female hedgehog home in exactly 2 weeks from today. I won't have enough time to get the thermostat to control her CHE but maybe that won't be a problem if my thermometer is reading correct. As you all know it's winter so we've been keeping the heat on and the room temperature she will be in is reading 72-78 degrees according to the digital thermometer. Any help would be great. I'm just scared of the temperature until I can regulate it with the thermostat and CHE because I'm scared she will get too warm with just the CHE beaming down on her


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

The yellow part is just the readout display, it can go anywhere that's not the part that measures the temperature. The probe on the end of the white cord should be place somewhere in the middle-ish of the cage, preferably not directly under your CHE as that will distort the reading.


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

The thermometer is on the left side of the cage and the probes are above her igloo where she will sleep I have a fleece blanket stretched around the sides and the back of the cage to help insulate the heat the CHE will be in the middle top the cage to distribute the heat evenly. I just want to know if how I've got my thermometer will give an accurate reading of the inside of the cage because there's no way I can get it to stay on the cage walls.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounds fine to me. As I said, the part that you have pictured doesn't measure the temperature, the probe does. So the display part can go wherever you want it to go.


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay so the temperature displayed on the left would that be the entire cage temperature or would the temperature be off slightly on the right? I'm just confused about the probes should I have a thermometer on both sides of the cage or would one be fine I just don't want her to get a chill.. also the temperature I got in that picture is possibly the highest temperature I've seen it read.. it usually stays between 70-76 rarely at 78 are those good temperatures for a hedgie? Thanks guys sorry about all the questions..


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

The temperature may fluctuate a tiny bit from one side of the cage to the other, but if your CHE is centered and doing its job, it shouldn't be by much. You can always occasionally put the probe of the thermometer on the other side to check if you are worried about it. 

The temperature should probably never drop as low as 70, that starts to get dangerous. Most say 72 is about as cool as it's safe to get, and you should aim to keep it around 75. If the temperature in your cage fluctuates from as low as 70 to as high at 78, that can cause problems. Any change in temperature that drastic can trigger hibernation. 

I know you say you don't think you'll have time to get the thermostat before your hedgie gets here, but you are planning to get one, right? If you order online 2weeks is plenty of time. You really should get your thermostat as soon as possible.


----------

